# 39, single & egg freezing



## singleandhopeful (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello, 
I just turned 39. BF of 3 yrs decided def not wanting kids 6 months ago. I started researching egg freezing while wondering if I can forgo kids to be with him. He split with me seeing my egg freezing research as confirmation of my true wants. Now single. 

Scan 1 Sep 2015: Went to IVI in Spain for initial consultation: 3 follicles, AMH 0.27. Researched and see this means very low fertility. Felt shock-angry-sad-notsurehowIfeel. Had been on contraceptive pill 10 years previous so thought come off that and try again after a few months. Doctor said would make no difference and would only change by -1 or +1 month to month. Thinking maybe I have to come to terms with it not being possible after all.

Scan 2 Nov 2015: Clinic in London: 5 follicles, 1 v large + 2 more possibly. Surprised. Felt happy. Previous doctor had made me feel like that wasn't possible. Did want to start the process ASAP but clinic hadn't told me of details of dates/what to do and when and I got confused. Wonder if AMH would now be higher or not. [real shame clinics haven't learned exactly what you need to be told!]

Now want to go for it. Not feeling super confident about communication and instructions from current clinic. I can't find a clinic in London that has done lots of egg freezing with published results + isn't on the light stimulation side (few follicles so think biggest risk for me is nothing happens rather than over stimulation). I'm wondering where others have gone. So think will try a different IVI (Spain) clinic.

Wondering if there are more egg freezing people doing it at an advanced age on here and where they are thinking of going and happy to share my experiences if that helps anyone else


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, although sorry you find yourself in this position 

There is an active singles thread here where I am sure you will find some support http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

Re: egg freezing - it's not something I have personal experience of, but I think you could maybe speak to a few more clinics about the viability of it. Often you need quite a lot of eggs to have a good chance of getting enough that they can freeze/thaw/fertilise. Unfortunately lots of eggs they get from ivf are abnormal, and also eggs themselves are not very good at coping with the freeze-thaw process. Another option is using donor sperm to fertilise the eggs and then freezing embryos - there is something like a 90% freeze-thaw rate for embryos.

Good luck with whatever you decide to take 

Xxx


----------

